# Expired  and Crossed Processed Portraits



## Glycerol Sound (Jul 19, 2011)

Okay well I shot them on expired 35mm Provia slide, and had it processed at a local shop in C-41 chemicals. Then  I scanned them up and dropped them in the same canvas in Photoshop because I don't really have any other way of combining them like that. I thought it was crazy that even though I shot the two literally seconds apart, the lighting and color is fairly varied in each one. Feedback would be cool if you feel like giving some. Thanks for stoppiing by!




Open Close by Dan White Photo, on Flickr


----------



## earthmanbuck (Aug 5, 2011)

Did you under or overexpose these at all? I'm new to the cross-processing thing and trying to figure out how to get shots with this kind of colour quality. I really like them!


----------



## Glycerol Sound (Aug 8, 2011)

I did the "proper" exposure that the cameras meter gave me. That being said, in my experience, and from what I've read, its always best to underexpose a stop, especially shooting outdoors, when shooting slide film to be cross processed


----------

